# Mantis Tiller Coil?



## Gary Alford (Nov 17, 2005)

This is a SV4/A 034875 motor #. Anyway I bought this new coil module #15662611820 for it and it is still dead as far as spark. I tried several new plugs to no avail and if I hold the plug wire and pull it hard I feel nothing. Yet I have this little battery powered ign. tester that blinks on and off when I put it on the coil lead and crank the motor over, what gives?. thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Did you clean the mounting posts to insure a good ground?

Did you set the air gap between the coil lamination's and the flywheel magnets??


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

battery powered ign. tester? 

otherwise what 30yrs said.


----------



## Gary Alford (Nov 17, 2005)

Yes I did that and the coil sits on two fiber spacers,but the coil is not insulated from the screws holding it on. The tester is powered by a 9 volt battery. I did notice that only one magnet of the 3 in the flywheel had strong magnatizum, the other was week and the 3rd you couldn't feel any pull at all.


----------



## Gary Alford (Nov 17, 2005)

Problem turned out to be a bent coil hold down screw causeing bad ground.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

Gary Alford said:


> Problem turned out to be a bent coil hold down screw causeing bad ground.


glad you got it fixed


----------

